

Show HN: Practice Verb Conjugators for People Studying French, Latin, or Italian - marianminds
http://www.marianminds.com

======
marianminds
I built this free, online, no-registration tool to practise verb conjugations
in French, Latin, and Italian. It is designed to replace pen-and-paper
conjugation tables and to track your performance.

It is a work in progress (I want to expand to German and maybe Spanish) but
the system is pretty much done, all it's missing is a few tweaks to the
language sets (to better reflect current teaching practices) and some extra
features for greater customisation. I also intend to add more detailed
statistics tracking, such as your performance for specific verbs.

This is a one-man project and I would love any and all feedback, not just on
the implementation but on the concept as well. To my mind it is a study aid
for students and independent learners - if you have thoughts on why you would
or wouldn't use it over the long term, I'd love to hear them.

~~~
makerops
I wish I had this in HS.

